# Picked Up New Outback



## boilerup (Jan 20, 2012)

Picked our new Outback 312BH from the dealer and wow, what a camper. Traded in a 2010 Passport 300BH for it, which its a nice camper. This Outback is a definite step up though. The only thing is, it's going to be hard waiting for spring to get here.


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

Good morning! Congratulations! And welcome! Lots of good things here! Enjoy, BGood


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome to the Site and Enjoy your new Outback.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome to the group., lots of good people and good info on this site .


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Snow said:


> Welcome to the group., lots of good people and good info on this site .


Welcome to the forum... Enjoy your new trailer. There is a Midwest Spring Rally in Illinois in May. You might be interested in attending.

Len


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome! Did you get a good price for your trade in?


----------



## boilerup (Jan 20, 2012)

They were in line with nadaguides price, so I guess it was a fair price.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers!









Think spring!


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Get yourself a couple of ceramic heaters...(w/ ability to operate on LOW setting --- (operating on HIGH w/other things cause breakers to trip))...maybe a PIRIT heated water hose...pack a jacket & snow shovel --- And head out for some camping!

I talk a big talk...living in Florida









It would drive me crazy to not go camping every month. I don't know how you all stand going through the whole "winterizing" process...and close up the camper for months without using it... AHHHHH! It would be the end of me!!!

ENJOY the new Outback!!


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

welcome to the forum , enjoy your new outback


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

boilerup said:


> Picked our new Outback 312BH from the dealer and wow, what a camper. Traded in a 2010 Passport 300BH for it, which its a nice camper. This Outback is a definite step up though. The only thing is, it's going to be hard waiting for spring to get here.


Congratulations, welcome to the forum, and great choice of camper. I hope you got the 15K BTU AC unit. We had the same anxiety issue. Took delivery at the end of February and didn't get to take our first trip until June. To top it off, we had a wave of tornadoes in the spring, so there were countless days and nights we had to fret it getting ruined before we ever got to take it out. We love ours and I'm sure you'll love yours too. Check the link in my sig, and if there's anything I can assist you with, don't hesitate to get in touch with me.

FYI, there's a rally coming up in northern Illinois in May, if you guys can make it. Check the board.


----------

